# Happy Holidays from the Horses of Equine Rescue Resource!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I spend a couple days a week volunteering at a local horse rescue, I've been volunteering there on and off for the last 5 years or so! Yesterday I brought the good camera with me and we dressed up a couple of the horses for some holiday pictures!! Enjoy the cuteness!!

Nitro




Onni




Baylian





Casey



Bella





And just some fun pictures


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my god, I love Nitro and Baylian! Bella is so beautiful too, I'm sure since her name as well! Love the picture of Nitro rolling in the snow and getting up! Absolutely beautiful! And the goat lol. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well!! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh goodness, too much cute in one post! So adorable!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Hah soo cute! Those are great photos, what camera did you use? Happy holidays!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

These are great pics! Thank you for sharing them and Merry Christmas to you and your horse friends


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

oh my gosh adorable ponies everywhere!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pics! Merry Christmas!!


----------

